# Sahara Desert



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

A few members wanted to know how I got on with my trip to in Morocco. I would like to start of by saying I was impressed and had a great time. We got the early ferry to the new Tangier Port (Tanger Med). We then drove to Chefchoeun and stayed one night in the campsite. We had plenty of time to have sight of the town. At the campsite we met a large group who were doing a tour of the desert with desert detour. I got talking to Ray and gave me useful advice of the route. I would have found it very difficult in doing a tour in such a large group as I feel that sometime independance gives you a lot of flexibility, I do agree that there are advantages in travelling as a group.
The following day we travelled along the Rif mountain all the way to Vollubilis and then to camping Bellevue which is enroute to Mekness. On the way down we had a careful drive because of narrow roads with mad drivers but the panoramic views were fantastic and worthy of a visit. On the way down past Quezzane we came accross a campsite called Rif motel and it was really good with free bread in the morning for campers. On the way down more panoramic views of mountains and berber houses, and then to Rachida. There in the campsite we were invited for mint tea by a shop owner. The following morning we drove to Merzouga and to a campsite in the desert. It was good campsite and with a typical Nomad enviroment. We were 25kl from the Algerian border. On our way back the most impressive drive I have had for a long time and that was from Quazzazate to Marakech visiting the Todra Gorge on the way ( a place not to be missed) A night on the Marakech main square in the evening is quite a spectacle and again a place not to be missed. On the way back we drove along the Atlantic coast visiting various towns and in particular we liked Moulay Bessulem which was a fishing village with fishing boats bringing fresh fish to the beach every morning. In summary we enjoyed the visit tremedously and would return without hesitation.
A safe and friendly counrty with an interesing culture. I travelled without breakdown insurance as they would not cover Morocco. I f anyone has the same problem and wishes to do this route I can give them a few handy telephone numbers of breakdown recovery which were given to me in Morocco. Thanks to those of you in this forum who have me advice for the trip. Regards Joe


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hiya Joe
So glad you enjoyed Morocco. The scenery is indeed beauiful. We were there in December/January and managed to see some of the Country. We however, were unfortunately involved in an awful accident (not our fault). I have already posted details of this back in February. I understand that insurance cover for breakdown recovery is unavailable (apart from ADAC) in Morocco though it would appear from peoples's experiencies that it would not be a problem to be recovered. However, I remain sceptical as to the logistics of getting out of the Country on the back of a recovery vehicle and I still thank God we were roadworthy.


----------



## ENIGMA656 (Nov 14, 2011)

*Breakdown Insurance*

Hi there kontiki jo,

Could you give me the names and numbers,as i am doing a 5 week tour in sept. with desert detours.

Thanks,Enigma656


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your accident in Morocco, I would be interested in reading the article so I will try and find it. Enjoy your next trip Julie 1.

Enigma656 the telephone numbers are as follows;

Zagora Garage Iriki 212 0666 663083

Erfoud 0535576671.

If you look in the map you will see that both above place are far apart but near the desert.

If you are on the motorway you will notice an emergency rescue telephone number appears regularly. It would be useful to make a note of it aswell. It is an easy number to remember. Enjoy your trip

Regards Joe


----------

